

Ask HN: Who's Hiring? (February 2012 Edition) - nitroscott

It's a new month. Time for a new thread.<p>Please lead the post with the location of the position and make it clear if working remotely is a possibility.
======
trvlngwlbry
Lead Developer and/or Designer - Remote Bungolow (www.bungolow.com)

Bungolow is hiring. We're the first mover in the Spanish Latin American market
in our space and we're looking for developers and designers to help us be
number 1.

Check out our latest job posting at www.bungolow.com/work-with-us and join a
less stressful work environment! We’re fun, easy-going and we won’t refer to
you as a programmer, ninja, hacker, or any other overused cliche buzzwords.
We’ve got the business side locked down, so sales, marketing, management, you
don’t have to worry about that. You get to do what you do best and code.

------
mmettler
card.io (<http://card.io>)

Software engineers and our first business hire.

San Francisco, CA. Full time. H1B applicants welcome.

card.io is an early stage mobile payments start-up located in SF's Mission
District. We build SDKs for mobile app developers
(<https://www.card.io/developers/>) and a consumer app for payment processing
(like Square, but without the square: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/card.io-
payments/id491411426> and
<https://market.android.com/details?id=io.card.payments>).

We're backed by top-tier investors including Harrison Metal, SoftTech VC, Manu
Kumar, Omar Hamoui, and Alok Bhanot. Company founders were early employees at
AdMob, and are now building software to enable simple, low-friction
transactions on a mobile device.

We're tackling interesting, hard technical problems with immediate real world
application. We maintain a work-life balance and have fun. We have generous
comp, benefits, and vacation.

Software engineer: You should love writing code, love deleting code, and live
in the Bay Area.

Business hire: role and title are flexible for the right person, but looking
for someone to run BD, marketing, and developer evangelism.

Interested? Drop Josh (CTO) or Mike (CEO) an email at jobs@lumberlabs.com,
showing us what you've done -- a resume, a letter, a side project, an open
source project, etc.

------
bartonfink
Not a new month just yet - hold your horses.

~~~
kls
I agree, when someone post a who's hiring outside of the unofficial/official
account, the whoshiring, account it makes it more difficult to find the thread
once it leaves the new or front page.

